# Installer in Milwaukee area???



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

Wondering if anyone knows of a good strobe sales and installer in the Milwaukee, WI area?


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

PM ddumont2009, here is a video of some of the work he does. He also has strobes in that truck as well, but i cant find a clip of those.


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

I've tried to PM him but I get an error message. Anyone know of anyone else in the Milwaukee area? Can be an individual or a shop that does this.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

L & K specialties, you should be able to google them.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

He has only one post so no PM for him, sorry about that.


----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

I go with

General fire equipment

http://www.genfire.net/

(414) 475-0959

1-800-242-4726

(414) 475-1208 FAX

975 North Hawley Road
Milwaukee WI 53213

My truck











I have also used Streichers but their installs don't look as good as General fire's.

Streicher's Police Equipment
(262) 781-2552 
4777 N 124th St, Butler, WI 53007 Get directions 
Cross Streets: Near the intersection of N 124th St and W Derby Pl

www.streichers.com 
They did the install on the security truck for the hospital I work at.

Do not use General Communications

General Communications Incorporated
(262) 439-2000 
N57w13466 Reichert Ave, Menomonee Falls, WI 53051 Get directions 
Cross Streets: Between Campbell Dr and Shenandoah Dr

gencomm.com

They might be cheep but you will need to have the work redone by someone else. Use at you own risk. The Hospital I work at had the old security truck done by them. Used too small of cable when installed light bar. Cable got fried and breaker did not trip.

One more is Hyper lights but I cant find is card with his info. He has a web sight but Im not sure its the one I posted. I have never seen or used any of the vehicles he has installed so I can't tell you how good he is.

http://www.hyper-lights.com/index.php


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

General fire is good. Buddies squads that were done by Streichers have had lots of issues.


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyone try Ultimate truck on Hwy 100?


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

*north of Milwaukee?*

(without trying to hijack ...)

Does anyone know of a good installer (person or business) north of Milwaukee, ie Ozaukee or Sheboygan county?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

kaestner electric in waukesha does good work


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Contact George at [email protected] 
Great work, fast service!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Wicked Warnings is the only person I would consider. If you want reliability, excellence in the work and real customer service, you need to contact George @ Wicked Warnings 630-361-4390 or [email protected]

Not only the lights but complete plow harness. Alternator wiring upgrade to battery. Snow-Ex v-box salter. Pre-wet system wiring. Reverse lights. Salter work light. Top rotator with 2 way flash or rotate switch. Air shocks tubing to a under dash pressure gauge/switch. Air compressor in Du-Ha box under rear seat. THEN the 4 corner LED strobes!

All done properly and magnificently looking!!!


----------



## mypolaris1 (Nov 20, 2009)

x3 for George. He's got the good deals on equipment and knows how to use it.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

ghlkal;1139900 said:


> (without trying to hijack ...)
> 
> Does anyone know of a good installer (person or business) north of Milwaukee, ie Ozaukee or Sheboygan county?


funny story...when i was 19 at a rave party in chicago some chick from Sheboygan took me home.....kinda ackward next morning at 11am when i was like.."so can i get that ride home now"..LOL....great memories...

you guys should host a plowsite meet....we had one in Detriot, and Ohio, Mchenery, and DesPlains so far this year.....beer and BBQ...


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Dissociative;1142059 said:


> funny story...when i was 19 at a rave party in chicago some chick from Sheboygan took me home.....kinda ackward next morning at 11am when i was like.."so can i get that ride home now"..LOL....great memories...


So I can assume you used $10 and rode the dog home? (Greyhound) 
Rode Amtrack for a trip from Gary back to Milwaukee one time myself. Some end up in the town next door, others land in a whole different state.

BTW, where are you located? If I'm in milwaukee and need install work, how do I find you?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Dissociative;1142059 said:


> Mchenery, .....*Patron* , beer and BBQ...


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, I used Ultimate Truck in West Allis to install my mini lightbar. Seems to work fine but after looking at it from a distance it looked off-center. Sure enough, got the tape measure out and it is not centered from side to side. The left side is 17.5 inches from the edge and the right side is 16.5 inches from the edge. I realize that this means they only missed it by .5 inch but it still bothers me. Am I being too picky when I expect it to be perfectly centered???


----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

Part of doing the job right is to put the bar center on the truck. See if they can fix it or if they will give you some money back for not doing it right.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

nv_my_z71;1155071 said:


> I sell and install them in Lake Geneva WI just out of my garage. email me if interested [email protected]


:laughing::laughing: i use to be able to talk like that.....now notice my avatar...big MJD is gonna get ya!....

ANYONE WANTS TO FIND ME.....EMAIL ME..

and no.......that pretty little girl drove me home as hung over and cracked out as she was....LOL....she offered....


----------



## ajracing81 (Dec 19, 2010)

try homers chrome shop they do alot with there wreckers for lighting


----------



## ctbman (Dec 21, 2010)

hyperlites
John Plank
414-353-0202


----------

